# You Guys have to read this stuff



## Roldan (Jul 1, 2005)

http://christcovenant.ipbhost.com/index.php?showtopic=262

Any thought would be appreciated.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jul 1, 2005)

I had trouble figuring out where those guys were coming from...

What kind of agenda does that website have? They seem to be in disagreement with Covenant Theology. That being the case, what do they believe?

That might help me understand the dialogue a little more...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 1, 2005)

From the "elders" page of the related website:
Samuel M. Frost


> Samuel is a writer and speaker on the early church and its transforming hope. With a Bachelor of Theology from Liberty Christian College in Pensacola, FL. Samuel has completed his Master of Arts in Christian Studies and a Master of Arts in Religion from Whitefield Theological Seminary (with combined credits from Reformed Theological Seminary/Orlando and Cleveland Church of God School of Theology/Ohio). Currently Samuel is working on his Ph.D. in Biblical Languages from Whitefield Seminary, and is a member of the Evangelical Theological Society and Society of Biblical Literature. Samuel is the author of Misplaced Hope and Exegetical Essays on the Resurrection of the Dead. He is President of Regnum Christi Ministries. Samuel, his wife Anne Marie and children Janet, Jacob, Hunter, and Olivia live in Brandon, FL.


Perhaps Matt knows of him?

[Edited on 7-2-2005 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 1, 2005)

And from the http://www.christcovenantchurch.com/regnum_christi_ministries.htm website:


> Now, a personal note. I have been a "œpreterist" for over 14 years now. In my last year of college I read Chilton and from that Russell. Thanks to Walt Hibbard at the time, I came across Max King. That was around 1991, 1992. Since then, I have gotten to know most of the "œold school" preterists such as Max, William Bell, Terry Hall, Dave Curtis, Birks, Stevens, Anderson and Preston. I consider each of these men (and the ones I have not mentioned) to be "œelders" in my life. I spar with them of course, but, hey, that´s life. These men have taken directions in their ministries that they believe God has brought them to take. More power to them, and more like them! The more the merrier I say! But, except for a couple, I have seen a lack in one particular area of concern: Evangelical scholarship (as set by the standards of rigid academic excellence) and how it so often confirms our positions.


----------

